# Work for Crane Operator's in Toronto??



## CRANEMANJOHN (Dec 27, 2010)

I am a crane operator here in Ireland. Myself and my wife have been contemplating a move to Canada for the past few years and now that my ocupation is finally on the list for PR Visa we have decided to go for it. But I am having great difficulty finding these jobs. I am guessing if its on the demand list there has got to be demand. I would appreciate any advise that members may have of reputible construction or crane hire companies in the Toronto Area. I know that its not necessary to have the job for the PR visa but I would feel more comfortable with one before I move my whole family there. Does anyone have any experience with this type of Visa? We are wondering how long it will take? Our move would have to take place in the summer months as kids are in school. My wife is keen to use a Migration Agent but they seem rather expensive - do we really need one? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CRANEMANJOHN said:


> I am a crane operator here in Ireland. Myself and my wife have been contemplating a move to Canada for the past few years and now that my ocupation is finally on the list for PR Visa we have decided to go for it. But I am having great difficulty finding these jobs. I am guessing if its on the demand list there has got to be demand. I would appreciate any advise that members may have of reputible construction or crane hire companies in the Toronto Area. I know that its not necessary to have the job for the PR visa but I would feel more comfortable with one before I move my whole family there. Does anyone have any experience with this type of Visa? We are wondering how long it will take? Our move would have to take place in the summer months as kids are in school. My wife is keen to use a Migration Agent but they seem rather expensive - do we really need one? Thanks


It will be very difficult to get a job in your trade while being in UK. It would be better if you make a reccie trip and search for jobs. If successful you should be prepared yo move very quickly. It should take 6-9 months to get your PR visa issued.
Be very careful when dealing with Immigration Agents. As a group they do not have a good reputation. They can be very expensive and don't do a great deal for you except audit what YOU enter on the application forms. The application procedure is not very complex and you can easily do it yourselves.


----------



## CRANEMANJOHN (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for the reply was thinking those migratation lawyers were a wee bit over priced. I mean i know the forms can be dawnting but the can't cost that much to have a professional fill them out. The truth can't be that hard ta remember - i guess they be useful if tryin ta remember a reem of lie.
We are making a trip in april but be so good to know the names of few reputible companies to help with that job offer. Its so hard ta know with these attorneys - some say we will get a vis no PROBLEMO coz we on the wanted list and others sayin we have no chance without a job offer, would just love if someone could clarify this )


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If your profession is on The List and you have all the qualifications the NOC description is giving and you can proove that, you don't need a job offer to get a visa.

We worked with an agent (Buysse from The Netherlands) because my husband had a dual job where one was on the list and the other one wasn't + it were the first few months of a totaly new procedure so on the internet there was no help because people went to a different procedure (they first gave us advise on the internet, but if we had applied like that, we would have been rejected!).

Good luck!
Don't know a thing about cranes our building companies, so I can't be of any help regarding your job search. But maybe you can contact for instance a settlement agency in the towns where you would like to live. Don't do that now, that's too soon, so it in March. Maybe they can help you, they point out how to build your resumee, where to look for a job, some even have a department that helps you with applying for jobs and so on!


----------



## cranes perth (May 14, 2013)

*Tips To Hire Credible Crane Hire Perth Companies*

It is not something to be missed if you are looking to crane hire perth in the company in Perth to deserve value for money. Because the crane is a device very dangerous if you do not know about it so as to ensure the safety of workers in the process, finding an essential advice is very important.In the reliable crane hire company Perth, they always give the customer a cancer supervisor for cranes. He will be accountable for the lift of the device and ensure that it works smoothly without hassles at all.


----------

